# Tank & Herbs/plants?



## GingerSnapzBack (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello all,

Tomorrow I go to get my mantis.

And I'm wondering a few things I have a tank that I used to keep my stick insects and african land snails in its apparently 21 litres this should be ok for one female mantis right?

this is the tank: http://www.viovet.co.uk/images/viovet_1249636084_83.gif

And my other question is about potted herbs, in my supermarket theres planted herbs like mint, parsley and the list goes on just wondering if it'd be ok to add one in the tank with the mantis? Or the plant Ivy?

Thanks alot everyone, I'll upload pictures tomorrow either way.

GSB.


----------



## Malti (Jul 28, 2011)

there should be 3 times more space than the mantis...and re plants, I'm not sure - mint keep away ticks and other insects, dunno if mantis like it or not...


----------



## d17oug18 (Jul 28, 2011)

It really depends on what mantis you get, but if it is L5 or less on any species it looks fine to me. Mantis love greenery but make sure you get flight enabled insects to catch. Anything that doesnt fly hides so the mantis may find it hard to find its prey. I used to keep them with roses and they loved to blend on the stems(S. Limbata).


----------



## Rick (Jul 29, 2011)

Should be ok. Make sure there is ventilation. Mantids also like to hang from the lid so keep that in mind. Live plants are fine. But like was mentioned smaller is better as long as there is enough room for molting. It can be hard for the mantis to find the food when in a large enclosure.


----------



## Orin (Jul 29, 2011)

The cage should work well.

I do wonder if some of the stronger aromatic herbs could cause any issues over time but plants are generally safe. Even though they don't eat leaves I'd wash the leaves off of any purchased plant since mantids groom themselves and could ingest topical pesticides.


----------



## bob4bugs (Aug 15, 2011)

HELP…………My mantis are dying a day after I changed their sponge world habitat to indoor plants from a local nursery.

My Tenodera sinensis hatched in Sponge World on 7/13. Everything was fine. And they were done with the 3rd molt. I released many in my yard.

On August 14, I redid the cage to plants and moved the 30 mantids to the plants.

This morning there were 7 dead and 8 dying. The dying ones look like they are staggering drunk.

I have captured them into separate containers. Some are out in the sun and fresh air.

Almost none died in sponge world.

Anyone’s help or ideas will be appreciated.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 15, 2011)

Were the nursery plants treated with insecticide?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 15, 2011)

That is probably what is wrong, they may have an oil sprayed on them, or something else, also what kind of plants were they?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 15, 2011)

The "staggering drunk" is often a pretty good indication that insecticides have started to paralyze the insect.

The danger of insecticides on cultivated plants is much greater than for garden insects. If you catch an insect flying or trotting around in the garden and keep it in a jar until the next day, it is very unlikely to be poisoned if it is still alive. Plants, though, retain sprayed insecticides until after a good rain or two. They also rot, die, shed leaves and do other unreasonable things in your nice enclosure. Plastic plants stay healthy much longer, at least in my experience.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 15, 2011)

As PhilinYuma said fake plants are the best way to go(at least i think). They last forever and you dont have to worry about bringing in harmful chemicals. Or you can stick to your sponge world, that works to


----------



## sporeworld (Aug 15, 2011)

First of all, your SpongeWorld looks awesome! Way better than mine!

Second, yeah - almost certainly the plants. If you're determined to keep them, they need a thourough drenching (or five).

And, Phil's, " Plastic plants stay healthy much longer, at least in my experience.  "... Hil-AR-ious!!!


----------



## dlemmings (Aug 15, 2011)

Ginger said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Tomorrow I go to get my mantis.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your first mantids!! Saturday I got mine, I bought a set of sexed Phyllocrania paradoxa (ghost mantis) and seller threw in a free sphodrmantis lineola (aftrican mantis) I bought three sizes of these: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752730 I cut 1/4 inch plywoof to fit bottom and drilled holes to fit the stems to a few short fake floral pieces. then lined the bottom and one side with brillo/scotch bright pads (boiled prior---not the kind with soap) real easy to climb and it curves under the top so the little guys can hang upsude down...and I spray with mister for humidity. easilly removed for cleaning...working great till I can build my dream enclosure.


----------



## RevWillie (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry for your losses!

People want to buy perfect-PERFECT plants and the best way to do that in mass nursery culture is to repeatedly bomb them with pesticides whether they need them or not. With luck, the chemicals on the outsides of the plant will wash off; many chemicals are systemic and stay in the inside of the plant for months.

Makes you wonder about those perfect tomatoes, fruits, and veggies at the grocery store, eh? :blink: 

Like others have said, wash the plants repeatedly and maybe grow them on for a month. I prefer natural tree twigs, and silk leaves and flowers.


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have seen a few peoples set ups for mantids that included real plants. It depends on the source and species of the plant and how long it has been since it was in a store. The one plant I have seen repeatedly in reptile and mantid habitats is the common Pothos and the Philodedron. If these are rinsed well and grown for a while in your

presence without the use of insecticides, there could be a successful introduction of the plants into a mantid habitat. The moisture they transpire and the moisture retained by well watered soil is going to be a benefit to the inhabitants. What Phil said is still the safest, there are no parasitic insects and other organisms, chemicals, and insecticides in the keeping of plastic or fabric plants. There is no watering needed either.


----------

